# wheres our master paint blueprinters at? (? about air cooling the bulbs on my hps's)



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

hi thanks for comin to check out my thread.i decided to just go with batwing reflectors for my two 600 watt hps grow lights.i have 2 of the hurricane lamp shades from hobby lobby.im planning on buyin two or three of the 6 inch 250 cfm inline duct fans.was wonderin if anybody thats good w/ paint could draw me up a picture on the most logical way to run my flexible duct from my hurricanes/fans.i need the 2 be length wise due to the fact my system is  8 1/2 feet long,and 3 1/2 ft wide.(this is an igs sytem with my ststem i made myself for 10 hand fed plants at the end of it) total length is 8ft 6in. my room is 9ft wide and 11 ft long.with 1 window at the far end of the room.heres what i did on paint.what do ya think?
thanks as always for any help suggestions i can get on this.itd be easier to buy one hood that has an air cooled enclosed hood with the 2 openings on each end,but with havin 2 bat wing reflectors,i will need two ducts goin,or know there the most logical place to put the 6'' *Y *would be.
come on ladies and gentleman,its gettin close to showtime for me and am confused on the best way to set this ducting up for these hurricane cool tubes.
*thanks alot for any help* -peace  P.s. hopefully this uploads this paint blueprint i did,not sure if i have to resize it or not


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

theres a thread here  somewhere ..let me try my puter tech..cant promis nothin..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

Take 6" flex from outside of home..conect inline before first light ....then flex from first light to the second light then second inline conect to flex and back outside of home...sounds easy huh?..if you can bring the air from outside threw the lights and back ouside HPS will then be almost cool to the touch...I think it was *massproducer*that has a diagram..ill be back my friend


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

i dont think i can have just one duct going dues to the fact that i have batwing reflectors.wouldnt i have to have a duct hooked up to each hurricane/fan?i didnt have the funds to get one bat wing,and one euro hood with the 6'' flanges on each side.due to funds i had to get two batwing reflectors.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

oh so the batwings only have one inline..does it have a glass cover?  sorry if im no help..but hey Im taking back to the top  huh?  are you able to post a pic?..thanks


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

i will post a pic as soon as i can,stiull havent got my charger for my digital camra. its the same type of reflector that the $99 deal from insidesun.com has.check out insidesun.com and on their homepage there should be the 100 dollar hps hook up,mine are 600 watts,rather than 400 though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

no need for the pic I went to the site...i have the same one but mine is a 1000 HPS in my flower room...now i need to check your GJ..to get grow room size..I was able to put a 18x24 pc of tempered glass under my light and it did lower the temp a bit..I am looking to modify mine to spred more light out..my reflector is flaexable..yours is as well right?..mayB you can build a air cool hood for it..Im thinking now..look out...one that will allow air to flow threw it..Need to smoke a fat one real quik..ill be back..Thanks..Happy friday


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

can anybody chime in and tell me how i resize my picture i did on paint,so i can post what my lil plan is. (thanks)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

open the pic in paint, at the top of paint you will see the word IMAGE, click it then click STRETCH/SKEW change the values from 100 to 50 in each one, then click the red X top right of paint as if your closing paint, it will ask you if you want to save changes, click YES, you have resized your image


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

ok,so if i change it to 50 % ill beable to upload it?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

sure enough,thanks bud 

View attachment room and system lengths and widths.bmp


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

If you save the image as a jpeg the image will show on the forum as an image, you saved it as a bitmap, they show a click link to show the image.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow...Hey AID..is that a drawing of your room?...if so  Im sorry but 2 @ 600 is a bit low on lumes for a 9 x 11 room...that needs 495,000 lumes..with the 2 @ 600 you that is only about half that...Hope this helps ..not sure how it can help with the air flow..but Good luck anyways..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

it sounds to me like you need to google how to build a cool tube, and you will be set. You could build two cool tube's  for under 100$ or so. Anyways, icmag has some great threads on how to build em. You aren't going to be doing anything with those batwings man, unless u build cool tubes for the lights.I used to grow with a 250 hps in a batwing and you just cant' keep the reflector cool.  But with cool tubes you can make your setup optimal. 


Google it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

oh no,i know how to make the cool tube.i have two of them hurricane glass shades,(2) 6inch  250 cfm duct fans,and flexible duct.i was just tryin to figure out if anybody knew a way i could have one duct (cut in pieces if needbe to have both lights ducting outta the same duct..you see what im gettin at?? its kinda hard to explain,isnted of havin to duct two flexible duct,i wanted to know of a way i can just duct one,i also wanted to figure out a way to have the least amount of duct running in my growroom as possible. i hope this better explains what it is im lookin for.

as far as not havin enough lumens for a 8 1/2 long 3 1/2 ft wide system (actually 2 systems,but this is the length of both of em together. i'll have 50 plants in that area. im not seeking big fat bushes,a couple main colas on each plant would be more than fine.so two 600 watt hps grow lights will definitly be enough.my grow room is 9ft by 11 ft,only 8 1/2ft x 3 1/2ft of that is being used for my plants.anybody got some suggestions or wanna draw up a blueprint of how i can do this. if so i appreciate it alot.THANKS-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

forgot to put this on the last message


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

yes i see. That's how i duct my lights in line... 

open on the end of the very last light, ducted to the next light, and then ducted from the opening on the second light in the line to the fan, and then ducted to the exhaust and through the can filter in the attic.. Check out my grow thread in grow journals and study the pics. You will see how to hook it all up. The pics aren't in order totally, so just sift through em. I have lots and lots on the vent setup.

Oh and to the person who said you don't have enough light, technically  he/she is right, however  most growers don't grow in optimal lighting. LOL i had someone tell me the other day to cut back to one 600 in my 3x3 tent when i knew for a fact that i honestly didnt' have enough light, for my liking. 

w/sf is a general measurement of what you should have atleast, but it's not completely accurate and not viable for every grower. You only run enough light that you can cool or afford man. period.Some advice is better to leave alone, just because it says that in ask ed  or some other book doesn't mean that it's best for you .

There are other ways to increase yeild without adding lights.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

i really wanted to have it like this,and then have the duct coming from the back of the socket,hooked up to the 2nd fan but the round part the socket is on,restricts air flow from going through the duct on that end.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

no dude,its definitly enough light.maybe not enough for 50 big bushes,but for the size plants im gonna be doing,and when you take into count how many males i pluck,i'll only have my igs system (which hold fourty) probably half way full..two 600 watt lights are definitly enough.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

i run air cooled hoods so i don't get that restriction. Maybe someone who does run air cooled tubes can comment. If it were me i would just take off the intake side of the tube and have it pull air from the room too,  so no need for a second exhaust fan, pull air through the tube  through the venting, which will be hooked to the intake side of the exhaust fan. Then hook the   vent tubing onto the exhaust side of the exhaust fan and push air through to the attic and preferably through a carbon filter and out ur house. 

This will eliminate the need for a second exhaust fan and second carbon filter. 
Smell is prob the #2 reason why people get busted. Behind stealing electricity.

I wish i could draw it up for you.... maybe i can give me a min.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

im gonna have two carbon scrubbers (like the one dltoker posted in the diy part of the forums) i see no need in running the air from the lights through a carbon scrubber,if your cool tube is sealed then why would you need to scrub the air,theres no smell to it,its just hot air.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

I am useless with paint. My pics even though are used with air cooled hoods still show u what i am talking about. I wish i could draw it out for you on paint.But sadly i suk at it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

lol,yea dude,its such a pain in the butt usin paint (thanks anyway though)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

ill do some more searchin but i'll prolly just have to run two ducts,one for each light.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

use ur imagination and replace my air cooled hoods with ur cool tubes...

in this pic it shows the reflectors and how i have em ducted together inline. the reflector on the left doesn't have anything over the other 6 in port and it pulls air from the inside of the tent.. in your case it would pull hot air over the bulb and out of the closet.





Okay, if you imagine this pic upside down u can see how i hooked the ducting to the back of the second light and then hooked up to the exhaust port on the tent. In your case you would hook it up to your fan next. Intake side of the fan.






Okay, you said u ducted a.c in there. This is how i hooked up to the vent.






From that a.c vent i ducted to the intake side of my intake fan... dumping air into the tent. 

In your case  you would just hook your  fan onto that intake port by some ducting and forcing air into the room.  

In the next pic you will see how the ducting goes up through the attic and hooked to the carbon filter  . The ducting is run from the exhaust side of the exhaust fan.

Actually i will show u the air exhaust port first.





I hooked up to the back of the fan and to that port. 

This i how i hooked to the other side of that port in the attic and then next to the carbon filter.








And to the filter






I hope these pics in this order will help[.... and remember use ur imagination.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks bro and i'll keep that design in my head,im rentin (town house) now so i wouldnt beable to duct through the ceiling like that,but once i get my own place,that'd definitly be the way to go.im havin to vent through my window (my growroom is upstairs)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

this is the thing i created to beable to duct outta my window,so therell be no visible ducting comin from my window.the is mounted to my window.i used carboard,but you could use wood,drywall etc.the cardboard will do for me though.i coulda prolly used carboard instead of the plastic/mylar on it,but i didnt think of that until after it was built. (kinda high and forgetfull)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

my window is half way open and my blinds are half way,sometimes 3/4 of the way closed.i can get  to window to change my blind setting by undoing one of the ducts.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

ahh well that's easy. Build a light proof box over the window, leaving the window open about 3 inches or so and with the blinds almost closed. add some faux curtains in there for sound proofing. I would pull ambient air from the room and vent through that box you drew up.

I wouldn't pull and push air from the same box.  I would pull air from the room  for your intake for sure and only exhaust through that box   . Instead of leaving one end of the cooltubes open hook that end up with some duct and to a carbon filter instead of the other side of the system. 

THis way the air you push out that is scrubbed first. Pull intake from the ac.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 12, 2008)

exactly... draw your air in from the room... what do you think would happen if you passed COLD air from outside over your heated lights during fall/winter?

boom!

...and for your two lights hooked up to the cooling system, I would draw on both at the same time... not in series, so you can keep both lights at optimum temps - the cooler you keep them, the longer they'll last


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

im not runnic ac my friend (cant offord for the lights plus the ac to be runnin (my bill would be like $350)and if i needed to i could easilly pull fresh air though the side of this.i think this windows bigger than an average window.i'd just have my cool tube ducts hooked up higher than my intake. (remember,heat rises)but that if i even need an intake fan going.i can easilly open the door to get fresh air in,i'd just open up all my windows upstairs and thered be a breeze throughout my upstairs.i.m.o. my windows on my 2nd level so im workin with a little more fresh wind than if my room was to be on my main level of my house.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

as for my cool tubes,ill be usin the the air in the room to run through them.ill just be ducting the hot air out.if i needed to,i could bring fresh air into the room by hooking up a duct fan/and some duct towards the bottom of this box,but i'd definitly not cool my lights with outdoor wind.i totally agree with ya crazy,not a good idea.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

just bumpin this thread.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

ive been readin this thred here for about 20 mins and am thinking about not using the batwing reflectors at all and just use one of these sheet metal pieces as my reflector,i'd just line the sheet metal with mylar b-4 attaching it...what do ya think?

http://forum.grasscity.com/grow-room-design-setup/160960-clean-easy-cool-tube-tutorial.html


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2008)

i would just stick with the batwing instead of doing that unless u buy a curved piece of metal to go over the tube.
Otherwise stick with the batwing


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

How did iu miss this thread? Well id draw you up somethin but im not at work and im on my pops PC. I jump on whgen hes not lookin, hes weird about his computer. If your still having problems on mon ill help ya out.. Sorry i cant do moor. Also i have no idea how you would hook those cool tubes up. Iv never seen a threadf where they did that. Post one so i can read up... L8r bro, good luck..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

i agree,if i do do this,im definitly gonna use that pece of sheet meal as a reflector...i dont know though..im so confused as to what to do right now.i want to use my bat wing reflectors,but im not sure if i wanna have all the duct running everywhere for em,like i said,i'd rather have just one duct (cut if neccessary) to nent the hot air out...lol..i dont know,ill have to toke a blunt and see what i can draw up.im waitin to see what my boy timmy can draw up for me also.hopefully he has an answer for me...who knows,bout to roll up-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok i read the threaf,. why not do something like that?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

i cant draw here, sorry. Im nothing without my AutoCAD


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

lol,speak of the devil.whats good bro? yea thats cool bro,i'll get at you monday,dont want pops catch ya. ill try to find more info on it,its kinda a pain the ace to find though.i mean,it'd be fine if they were hoods,but w/ these reflectors,its kinda hard to vent them out on both end of the socket.anyways,good lookin out timmy-peace dude




			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> How did iu miss this thread? Well id draw you up somethin but im not at work and im on my pops PC. I jump on whgen hes not lookin, hes weird about his computer. If your still having problems on mon ill help ya out.. Sorry i cant do moor. Also i have no idea how you would hook those cool tubes up. Iv never seen a threadf where they did that. Post one so i can read up... L8r bro, good luck..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ya bro, you should build those tubs like that thread but attach them to the batwing reflectours. But hay bro, ill try and jump on tom. Piece...


----------

